

Why Google Employees Quit - ashishgandhi
http://techcrunch.com/2009/01/18/why-google-employees-quit/

======
kls
It's funny, but reading through them you start to develop a common thread that
it started for many of them at the hiring process, almost as if the quieting
started at the hiring process and built from there. Also correct me if I am
wrong, but didn't Google pretty much fix the compensation problem. Are these
emails a little old? It seems to be the other common thread among the
complains, but I was under the impression that they where competitive now,
given the talent war.

~~~
EwanToo
It's a post from almost 3 years ago, so yeah I think this is very old...

~~~
kls
Thanks, I figured so, but I did not look closely for dates while I was reading
it and only thought about the date after the fact. I wish we would come up
with a convention on HN for historical material like a (HISTORY) flag in the
title.

